# [RISOLTO] Aggirare il limite di 2Tb sulle partizioni

## oleo

Ciao a tutti!

Ho installato gentoo su di un pc con un array raid-5 composto da 4 dischi da 1 Tb per un totale di 2.7Tb. Ho scoperto solo ora che posso partizionare il disco fino ad un massimo di 2Tb.

Ho letto alcuni post e articoli dove suggeriscono di utilizzare parted per impostare la tabella delle partizioni, impostando nel kernel il supporto a GPT.

Suggeriscono di utilizzare il comando

```
mklabel gpt
```

per scrivere la tabella.

Io ho già abilitato nel kernel il supporto a EFI GPT 

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

 ma durante l'installazione ho utilizzato fdisk per creare la tabella delle partizioni. Ho installato qtparted che vede correttamente lo spazio non partizionato oltre i 2Tb ma non mi permette di espandere l'ultima partizione oltre tale limite.

Siccome sono alle prime armi con questo tipo di problematica vi chiedo: ora che ho già installato tutto, posso porre rimedio al problema senza dover reinstallare linux, cioè senza compromettere le partizioni già create? Come devo fare?

Nota: l'ultima partizione, ovvero quella da estendere oltre i 2Tb posso sacrificarla in quanto è ancora vuota.

Grazie,

Fabio.

PS: Per completezza, attualmente fdisk restituisce questo schema

```

Device    Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              10          75      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              76        6603    52436160   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            6604      267349  2094442245   83  Linux

```

Last edited by oleo on Mon Jun 29, 2009 4:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## oleo

Ho risolto da solo leggendo il manuale di parted.

Ho avviato con il cd di installazione di Gentoo e ho fatto tutte le operazioni necessarie per arrivare al capitolo "Preparazione dei Dischi" fermandomi prima dell'uso di fdisk che ho sostuituito con parted.

Dopo aver impostato la tabella delle partizioni come gpt con il comando

```
mklabel gpt
```

tutte le partizioni precedentemente create vengono perse. Niente paura però! Con il comando rescue si riescono a recuperare, a patto che ci si ricordi (leggi: si sia scritto da qualche parte  :Cool:  ) dove stanno, in termini di Mb. Si deve fornire, infatti, al comando rescue i limiti in Mb dove cercare la partizione perduta.

Ho recuperato tutte le partizioni e sono andato avanti. Ho dovuto reinstallare grub.

Oleo.

PS: Suggerimento per i curatori dell'handbook. Sarebbe utile scrivere una piccola nota prima dell'uso di fdisk che informa l'ignaro installatore che se si dispone di un device con più di 2Tb di spazio a disposizione si deve usare parted e non fdisk. Da segnalare, tra l'altro, che il manuale per architettura IA64 usa parted di default.

----------

## Scen

 *oleo wrote:*   

> PS: Suggerimento per i curatori dell'handbook. Sarebbe utile scrivere una piccola nota prima dell'uso di fdisk che informa l'ignaro installatore che se si dispone di un device con più di 2Tb di spazio a disposizione si deve usare parted e non fdisk. Da segnalare, tra l'altro, che il manuale per architettura IA64 usa parted di default.

 

Puoi farlo su stesso:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Documentation , scegli Component  = Installation Handbook, e descrivi in modo più dettagliato possibile (ovviamente in lingua inglese) la situazione in cui ti sei trovato, come l'hai risolta, ed evidenziando la mancanza dell'informazione nel Manuale   :Cool: 

----------

## oleo

Grazie del suggerimento!

Ho aperto il bug ma è stato immediatamente chiuso: non hanno accolto il suggerimento. Peccato.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Grazie del suggerimento!
> 
> Ho aperto il bug ma è stato immediatamente chiuso: non hanno accolto il suggerimento. Peccato. 

 

Non è detta l'ultima parola:

 *nightmorph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Provide some instructions and we can see about adding it to the handbooks. I'm
> 
> not sure that any of us have experience using parted for that kind of setup.
> ...

 

per cui prova a proporre te le note da aggiungere al manuale. Purtroppo (ma giustamente) le informazioni aggiunte alla documentazione di Gentoo normalmente sono testate e confermate anche dagli stessi sviluppatori.

----------

